

HTML 5 Won’t Be Ready Until 2022. Yes, 2022 - reazalun
http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/HTML_5_Won_t_Be_Ready_Until_2022DOT_Yes__2022DOT

======
quasomojo
haha i love the phony outrage by "jeff croft" in response:

 _"I care about right fucking now. My clients care about right fucking now.
Our users care about right fucking now. "_

wow, he really has his irish up! hey folks, don't piss off jeff croft! he has
clients!

you have to hand it to jeff, it takes a big man to swing at a slow pitch over
the plate. does he piss his pants over poverty or injustice? NO! but show him
an obviously pointless-to-the-brink-of-trolling "due date" for html5 and LOOK
OUT. you just got played jeff.

only thing funnier is scoble's new "get in your face" conference response
method, when he hops off the table and goes directly to some dude and screams
in his face. scoble, my wife could kick your fat ass

stuff the faux indignation and keep your panties on ladies, the next guy you
try to rip your shirt off in front of might have been in the marines

------
evdawg
I think as long as browsers start implementing HTML5 _now_ , we could actually
see widespread adoption by 2012-2013. Which is reasonable. But we'll always
have IE slowing that adoption down ;).

Anyways, as long as there's a large enough backlash to this roadmap, I'm
hoping the process can be sped up by at least a few years.

~~~
iigs
Somebody should just make a HTML5 ActiveX control so we can all just get on
with life.

After reading this:

[http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080819-mozilla-
drags-...](http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080819-mozilla-drags-ie-
into-the-future-with-canvas-element-plugin.html)

I think the right solution for living with IE is just to use it as a vehicle
for modern web experience plug-ins. Give people the chance to download the
plug-ins when they visit your site and before too long enough sites are doing
it that it's like java or flash, in that enough people have it that you can
expect it to be there.

On the other hand downloading 234234234 plugins for IE is going to reduce the
public's reservations about plugins and they'll end up with a lot more spyware
and other network gremlins, but that's the fate they've chosen, I guess.

~~~
ks
It would be cool if we could get a plugin that implements the Gecko/Webkit
engine :-)

------
jwilliams
This title seems to be a complete beat up.

It says "it won't be ready until 2022", but then goes on to say the widespread
adoption of final drafts is expected by 2012... It even mentions that the 2012
draft is by far the more important?

It doesn't even go into the reasons for 10 years between the final draft 2012
and the final proposal 2022... In the actual blog the substance seems to be
that the 10 years is to provide additional robustness via test suites.

Whatever your view "won't be ready" seems extreme.

------
ashleyw
You've just gotta account for Internet Explorer, all the respectable browsers
will have HTML5 support by 2012, while IE will trail behind and have support
around 2022, along with all the changes they think is necessary. "Microsoft
HTML™"

Maybe IE will be dead by then......hopefully....

------
halo
CSS 2 was specified in 1998, and updated to be more realistic in 2005, and
even today no browsers follow the standard to the letter - although both Gecko
and Webkit admittedly both have a good go at it. Let's not forget that Hixie
has seen this first hand maintaining the Acid tests. Having realism on how
long standards take to be implemented completely doesn't mean that many of the
added features aren't useful in the meantime.

~~~
michaelmurphy
Good point. Regardless of when HTML5's specs are nailed down, it will still be
quite a long time before they're implemented in browsers. Instead of
sensational posts, I'd like to see more developers working on useful tools we
can use now, like BlueprintCSS.

------
TweedHeads
I'll tell you a story kid, listen carefully...

Ten internet years is a very loooong time, just look back at 1998 and see how
things have changed.

I tell you, one man will come with a new browser and a new markup language and
kids like you everywhere will use it, 100 million downloads in a week will
mark its arrival, you'll know it, wait patiently.

That's how you replace the web, and all old behemoths who tried to kill it
will finally see it die a sudden death for good, and good thing is, they will
die too for all the bad things they've done, we never forget.

And they won't have participation in the new web, we won't let them play. I
swear by all gods we won't.

For we are legion...

~~~
trezor
Voted down for the legion reference.

